# Burl-y myrtle slab table



## txpaulie (Jul 27, 2012)

Don't know if'n I've shown this before...
I got to visit it a coupla weeks ago and was reminded how purty it was!

Maple base, reversible top...

Without the top to support the base, I had to gin up some support...

p

http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/myrtleslab0111.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/myrtleslab0101.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/myrtleslab0091.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/myrtleslab0062.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/myrtleslab0051.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/myrtleslab0131.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 27, 2012)

ohhhh thats a purty speciman there paul very nice :no dice. more please: duckman


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very beautiful wood and use of it.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jul 27, 2012)

That is fantastic! Love the contrast between the top and the legs,


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 27, 2012)

Now that, is a sexy piece of wood. Fantastic work.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks y'all!

NEVER intended to get rid of it, but my bro built a house in the mountains and kinda fell in lust with it, so's it became a housewarming gift.

Small price for all he's done for me through the years.

p


----------

